

IBM Super Computer Beats Humans at Jeopardy  - yosho
http://gizmodo.com/5565462/the-magic-of-watson-ibms-question+answering-supercomputer

======
yosho
[http://m.gizmodo.com/5733025/watch-ibms-jeopardy+playing-
com...](http://m.gizmodo.com/5733025/watch-ibms-jeopardy+playing-computer-
obliterate-humanitys-champions) a video of the computer playing against 2 of
the best Jeopardy players.

